# Tiger Carving



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Carved this Tiger today. 
Wood came from the shop floor of an abandoned logging camp in Montana; Actual 2" x 12" red fir.
Bits = 1/4 em for rough and 1/8 bn for finish.
Stain = golden pecan.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

gtsharp said:


> Carved this Tiger today.
> Wood came from the shop floor of an abandoned logging camp in Montana; Actual 2" x 12" red fir.
> Bits = 1/4 em for rough and 1/8 bn for finish.
> Stain = golden pecan.




Dang, you do nice work. Love the pictures.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Those Ebay files do work!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice work Gale.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

In one day? Amazing!


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks all, I appreciate the encouragement!



chessnut2 said:


> In one day? Amazing!


Took a couple hours for setup, I was trying some different stuff and checkin' preveiws.
The rough took an hour and 15 minutes, the finish was about 2 and 1/2 hours. Went as slow as I could stand :wink: on the finish trying to avoid any chip out. That old growth red fir held together really well.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wood Filler is a carvers' best friend!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gale nice job on the carving.

I like the fact at you only carved the tiger's head and not the whole model. Some people never think about doing just the important parts and saving all that time.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Just to good*

Gale, this is not just to you. I find the more time I spend looking at all of the professional work that is completed on this forum, I become depressed. There is so much talent and experience shown here. You, have also shown and expressed a true talent in creating and performing a great graft. 

My hat goes off to you and many others. If I can just cut a board and have it come our straight, I have done about my limit. I appreciate the work or you and all others who have such talent. The good book says, we shall not Covet. But I cannot help my self. 

Great job, I can't say enough good about your work. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Frank,

The "talent" is what software and model you use and how you lay it out along with your machine's capabilities. If this took real talent, most of us wouldn't be here!!!!


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> frank,
> 
> the "talent" is what software and model you use and how you lay it out along with your machine's capabilities. If this took real talent, most of us wouldn't be here!!!!


+1


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank one way to learn the software is to use it. It will never hurt to play with it, that is how you will learn the most. You might also check with the local woodworking stores and see if there is a local CNC user group that you might join. We have about 70 members in our group ( about 25 to 30 of them attend meetings) and I know a lot of the people have benefited from the monthly presentations for Vectric software.


----------

